# Feeding times



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

What is more ideal: :?: feeding mice in morning and evening or just once a day.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

As long as they have food available at all times, it doesn't make a difference when you give it to them.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Agreed! I don't even feed every bin daily, so long as there are still food blocks in there.


----------

